# Boot buying advice - comparing several models



## FoxInsocks (Jan 25, 2016)

After some much needed advice here, i decided to sell my oversized Salomon F20's and buy a pair that actually matches my feet...

Was looking online and saw a couple of boots that fit the bill (gonna buy a used pair, since i dont ride enough to justify a new set yet)
I plan to go riding in a couple of days, so i wanna get a new pair soon. 

1) Vans matlock- probably a 2013-2014 model ($90)
2) Salomon Synapse - i think 2012 or so ($75)
3) Forum Destroyer - 2012-2013 ($100)
4) Burton Hail - 2009-2010 ($50)
5) Burton moto - i guess 2011 or before ($50)

Some info - 
- beginner to intermedite rider. 
- got a K2 World Wide Weapon flat jib rocker board
- need a boot for all around riding. dont plan to go big or blazingly fast. For groomed runs in the park, the occasional jump, and comfy enough for all day riding. Might try some tricks and grabs once I dont suck too much 
- I'm pretty fit, but got really lame flexibilty at my heels. Dont know if that matters at all... thought its worth mentioning

The Salomons are my first choice (I like my current Salomon F20s) but i fear the synapse might be too rigid for a beginner (are they?)
The burtons looks flexy and suitable for my needs but not sure if buying a 5-6 year old boot is a good idea (although they seem in good condition).
Lastly, im impressed with the VANS which look pretty neat, but i read some mixed reviewes. Plus, not sure if they're worth spending more on than the Synapse.

Anyway, i could use some advice. I plan to go riding in a couple of days, so im trying to decide quickly


----------



## Shred&Butter (Sep 15, 2012)

A. Don't buy used boots (you might as well hire if you're going to do that).

B. Always do your best to try boots in a shop, unless you've had boots from the same company before and are confident about the way they normally fit.

Boots mould to your own feet. If they are already moulded to somebody else's feet they won't fit snug and are probably already packed out (when the moulded lining is no longer effective and your feet start to move about in your boot). Plus different brands come up smaller or bigger depending on your foot shape. 

There's nothing worse than riding in boots that don't fit properly (pins & needles, cramps, pain) so I don't recommend skimping on them at all. Other equipment (except a helmet) buy used but never boots. k:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

^yes...but the only caveat is if boots have only been ridden 1or2 times by a noob and they are not over 1-2 years old...and getting them for those prices...go for it.


----------



## FoxInsocks (Jan 25, 2016)

Shred&Butter said:


> A. Don't buy used boots (you might as well hire if you're going to do that).
> 
> B. Always do your best to try boots in a shop, unless you've had boots from the same company before and are confident about the way they normally fit.
> 
> ...


Appreciate your input, its useful knowledge indeed - unfortunately, for someone who rides once, maybe twice a year (if that), and lives in a place where every piece of snowboard gear costs 3 times the list price in the U.S, there's no way i will spend the money on new shoes now. Also, my experience with rental shoes in terms of fit is actually worse. Currently i have 3 options -
1. using my used salomons, which are 1.5 sizes too big (although surprisingly comfy...)
2. buying a used pair after trying them on
3. not riding at all... 

I will get a chance to try any of those shoes on before buying, so of course fit will be the most important thing i'll check for. The rest is secondary. 
I just need to know, of the above boots - which would be my best choice (if any) or which to avoid completely...

i honestly appreciate your reply, and i hate to ignore a good advice, but i dont really have better options at the moment.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

FoxInsocks said:


> I just need to know, of the above boots - which would be my best choice (if any) or which to avoid completely...
> 
> i honestly appreciate your reply, and i hate to ignore a good advice, but i dont really have better options at the moment.


Simple answer: The ones that
a. fit best, and
b. are not beat to shit.

Model does not matter at all.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Just dont' get super soft boots they suck no matter what year or brand or model. IMO mid stiff is the minimum you need. Soft boots blow imo. ie. the moto


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Just dont' get super soft boots they suck no matter what year or brand or model. IMO mid stiff is the minimum you need. Soft boots blow imo. ie. the moto


Frankly, I don't think it makes any difference for the guy.

And the Moto is unfairly maligned - it is a perfectly good boot. Had two pairs of Ions over last 4 years, but now my technique is good enough to go with softer boots and I was deciding between the Ambush and the Moto for my mid-season upgrade.


----------



## FoxInsocks (Jan 25, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> Just dont' get super soft boots they suck no matter what year or brand or model. IMO mid stiff is the minimum you need. Soft boots blow imo. ie. the moto


Good, you helped me rule out one option! 

How much would a mildly stiff boot like the synapse suck when trying some freestyle or buttering moves?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

FoxInsocks said:


> Good, you helped me rule out one option!
> 
> How much would a mildly stiff boot like the synapse suck when trying some freestyle or buttering moves?


Not at all imo. Some park riders even ride the stiffest boots. (not most, but I think you will find that most advanced riders including park will ride a mid stiff like the TM-Two from 32 for example.


----------



## FoxInsocks (Jan 25, 2016)

Eventually i went with the Synapse. The matlock was off the menu, and the guy selling the "Forums" was weird anyway 

Fit is pretty much perfect - can just wiggle my toes a bit, feel like they hold my foot pretty evenly and there is absolutely no heel or side-to-side slippage that i could notice. Curious to see how they feel on the slopes. Funny thing is, with my oversized Salomon F20s i never complained about any aches, while half my friends who bought their bootsat the shop and had them properly fitted had to take breaks every so often to take of their boots and curse at the heavens. More luck than brains for me, i guess...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

FoxInsocks said:


> Appreciate your input, its useful Currently i have 3 options -
> 1. using my used salomons, which are 1.5 sizes too big (although surprisingly comfy...)
> 2. buying a used pair after trying them on
> 3. not riding at all...


Hi Fox,

Looking back at our other threads your old Salomon's were 3 sizes too large (29 cm boots for a 26 cm foot) and you were Wide (over an E width). 

What size did you end up with?


----------



## FoxInsocks (Jan 25, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Fox,
> 
> Looking back at our other threads your old Salomon's were 3 sizes too large (29 cm boots for a 26 cm foot) and you were Wide (over an E width).
> 
> What size did you end up with?


Wow, you are seriously good at following things up (in a positive sense!). Almost as good as i am in nagging around forums asking for advice 

I measured my feet more accurately later that day - was actually 27cm and not 26cm. Plus, the salomon boots run small anyway, which might explain why they didnt feel THAT big. I ended up getting a size 9.5US (27.5cm long). With socks on i can just feel the toes touching the front of the boot. Perhaps i could've gone for a size 9, but 9.5 feels pretty snug and my heel is not moving at all (plus, knowing myself, i would've gone nuts if i couldn't wiggle my toes at all. its an OCD kind of thing


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

FoxInsocks said:


> Wow, you are seriously good at following things up (in a positive sense!). Almost as good as i am in nagging around forums asking for advice
> 
> I measured my feet more accurately later that day - was actually 27cm and not 26cm. Plus, the salomon boots run small anyway, which might explain why they didnt feel THAT big. I ended up getting a size 9.5US (27.5cm long). With socks on i can just feel the toes touching the front of the boot. Perhaps i could've gone for a size 9, but 9.5 feels pretty snug and my heel is not moving at all (plus, knowing myself, i would've gone nuts if i couldn't wiggle my toes at all. its an OCD kind of thing


Got it. Because your option # 3 (not riding at all) is unacceptable  we will have to consider this a "better" but not perfect step. "Just touching" is too big. Firm pressure is what you are after, especially when the boot has not packed out. Boots will "grow" ~ 1 cm (one full shoe size in the first month of use. 

We need to re-channel your OCD so that the Obsession is a snug fit and the Compulsion is checking that you are in your mondopoint size . 

In all seriousness, boots are a process and we typically see riders downsize for their first few sets of boots until they finally arrive at their Mondopoint size.


----------



## FoxInsocks (Jan 25, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. Because your option # 3 (not riding at all) is unacceptable  we will have to consider this a "better" but not perfect step. "Just touching" is too big. Firm pressure is what you are after, especially when the boot has not packed out. Boots will "grow" ~ 1 cm (one full shoe size in the first month of use.
> 
> We need to re-channel your OCD so that the Obsession is a snug fit and the Compulsion is checking that you are in your mondopoint size .
> 
> In all seriousness, boots are a process and we typically see riders downsize for their first few sets of boots until they finally arrive at their Mondopoint size.


I hear you. Most ads i saw online for used boots are indeed by people who say they bought a size too big. Time will tell- i'll see if they feel too tight or too loose next time i ride. soon, i hope. 
As it stands now, if i stand barefoot on the insoles, i got exactly 3mm of slack near the toes. They've been used for 1 season, so i assume they already packed out. Worst case, i'll switch them for another pair in the future- that's one advantage of buying a used pair for $75 and not a brand new one for $300. 

My main gripe is that despite being 2 sizes smaller, their outside footprint is not much smaller, so my toe overhang might still be a little high. I put on my larger bindings and installed them a little more heel-side on the board, so i think its pretty reasonable. I'll measure accurately when i get the chance.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

FoxInsocks said:


> As it stands now, if i stand barefoot on the insoles, i got exactly 3mm of slack near the toes.


In a perfect fit your bare foot will overhang the insert by about 1 cm. You are still a full size to 1.5 sizes away from the ideal. 

Next time around consider a Wide model at your mondo size. It will change your riding for the better and will unlock the potential of the rest of your gear.

STOKED!


----------



## FoxInsocks (Jan 25, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> In a perfect fit your bare foot will overhang the insert by about 1 cm. You are still a full size to 1.5 sizes away from the ideal.
> 
> Next time around consider a Wide model at your mondo size. It will change your riding for the better and will unlock the potential of the rest of your gear.
> 
> STOKED!


Holy cow, really?! 1cm?! I thought the tradition of bound feet is gone even in China... 
now im dead curious to try a size 8-8.5. i cant even imagine squeezing my foot into one 
I'll check in and report how things feel after some time on the board. Right now im just sitting at the office, wearing snowboard boots like a dweeb, trying to let them get used to my oddly shaped feet.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

FoxInsocks said:


> Holy cow, really?! 1cm?! I thought the tradition of bound feet is gone even in China...
> now im dead curious to try a size 8-8.5. i cant even imagine squeezing my foot into one
> I'll check in and report how things feel after some time on the board. Right now im just sitting at the office, wearing snowboard boots like a dweeb, trying to let them get used to my oddly shaped feet.


Hah! Keep in mind that your foot is over an E width. You will need to get a wide model to get down to your Mondo size.


----------



## FoxInsocks (Jan 25, 2016)

Its a little bit off topic, but while i got your attention - im trying to center my bindings and boot as best as i can, and everywhere i see online they just say "center your boot over the board". Thing is, its easy to see where the board's center is, but is there some indicator for the boot's center? or a common way of measuring it? or is common sense accurate enough for this? 

(for the purpose, lets assume my foot fits my shoe good enough so they're both centered together )


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

FoxInsocks said:


> Its a little bit off topic, but while i got your attention - im trying to center my bindings and boot as best as i can, and everywhere i see online they just say "center your boot over the board". Thing is, its easy to see where the board's center is, but is there some indicator for the boot's center? or a common way of measuring it? or is common sense accurate enough for this?
> 
> (for the purpose, lets assume my foot fits my shoe good enough so they're both centered together )


Hi,

That is only good advice when you your foot length and the mondo size of the boot are matched. If they are not matched centering the boot will not center your foot. In that case you lose the visual reference and need to estimate foot position within the boot. The real goal should always be to center your foot.


----------



## Sul4 (Oct 20, 2015)

I don't know anything about the boots you're looking at, but I'll just post what I use because I love them.

Thirtytwo Lashed.
The boots are hella comfy without being stupid flexible, fit well and keep my feet warm in conditions where everyone else I'm with is complaining about cold feet.

I don't think I'm ever even gonna try another boot I love these ones so much.


----------

